# Importance of Trap out comb to hive comb ?



## Natilie (Nov 12, 2015)

Have hive of bees underneath floor of wooden shop about 16" off ground.
Want to do trap out.
Plan to make shim to join shop bee entrance to trap out box.

Seems to me that frames in trap box should be running the same direction as the combs in their hive now.
The 2 will only be separated by a 2x6 and the trap wall.

Sadly I do not have any old comb to encourage them to migrate to trap - so will have to rely on LGO and beeswax.
So I'm trying to make it as much like what they already have as I can.

Thanks


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Trap outs are an eviction rather than an invite to vacate. It's a one way exit with the trap out hive being their next best alternative.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Any chance of performing a cutout?


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

I was going to ask the same question as Mr. Beeman. Easiest cutout I've done was a shed floor. Bees probably attached to plywood floor...easy to cut out and replace. Good chance of getting queen with all their comb/brood too.


----------



## Natilie (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, a cut out is possible.
Judging from the warmth on the floor - the hive is now bigger than a 10fr box.
Floor joists are 2x6's - but there is also plywood on bottom of joists. Used to be insulation in there before critters pulled it out from the other side of the shop.
so we know the combs are no deeper than 5 1/2" but they can go 2' wide and maybe 4' back underneath if they stay in there that long. 
Right now they are about 18" w x 28" long as far as I can tell.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Natilie said:


> Have hive of bees underneath floor of wooden shop about 16" off ground.
> Want to do trap out.
> Plan to make shim to join shop bee entrance to trap out box.
> 
> ...


From the sound of it, I would do a cutout. If you use a trapout, check this: www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?270431-Cleo-Hogan-trapout-from-a-tree. Don't put lemon grass oil in the trap, and don't bother putting wax in there. What you would like is drawn comb and even a frame of brood to draw the queen out. (Be sure and remove the one-way cone while you are trying to draw the queen out.) But it sounds like you don't have drawn comb or brood.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Natalie, sounds like you have a good handle on bee location. If you go cutout, before you cut out the decking, put a handle or some other mechanism on it to ensure that it won't fall to the ground crushing the hive when you make your final cut...might be heavy. If you lay it out right you can flip the hive over (attached to underside of floor) and work away at cutting and attaching comb. Good Luck!


----------

